# Maybe??



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So I took Teddi to the field seminar, and she did what I thought she would do, socialize instead of retrieve and not touch the bird. Well sorry Teddi I need to have a dog to work so keeping my expectations in check, I am going forward with her field training. I understand the most she may pick up are bumpers and stuffed squeaky ducks. 

This past Sat we took our lab puppy Quinn, and Teddi to our hunt club training property. I must tell you, Teddi really can mark. She got every bumper we threw and actually brought on ALL the way back. YEAH!!!! Of course there were no fans to visit. It kills me she has all the ingredients despite not having any formal training. I didn't know what this was, I just thought she was attentive with a good stay. LOL 

Then we went to the water. She again was right on the money, she came close with the bumper but it was a definite improvement. I was thrilled. I realized this weekend though we need to work on having her 'honor' the water. She is GREAT on land. Again we inadvertently taught this because we would play with three dogs with one person. Dogs two and three had to wait their turn. On land Teddi can honor all day long. Water... not so. 

We have gotten a trainer to help us with Quinn because she has all the potential in the world. I plan to attend the lessons to listen and learn so I can apply to Teddi. Since Teddi is all I really have to work with until I get my puppy she just has to endure. Last week the trainer taught us force fetch. We tried it with Teddi... OMG she was a STAR and after a couple sessions she actually brought the bumper all the way in! Now do I think she is trained? Absolutely not, but I think she is understanding the concept. Oh you want me to take it and give it 'to' you.... It is a start. 

I know she will be my 'heart breaker' as she will get close in so many areas of her training but probably not go to the full level needed. She is a funny little dog. So maybe... just maybe... Teddi will be my psuedo hunt dog. LOL 

Ann


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great update Ann!
Just a suggestion. A lot of novice field people are VERY enamored with the HONOR and practice it a lot. This is a mistake, especially with a dog like Teddi. Honor is only saying to the dog -- DO NOT GET THE BIRD. Well with a novice dog who is unsure and not 150% on marks -- why on earth would you teach them that sometimes, the bird they see fall is NOT THEIRS? You want them thinking EVERY bird they see is theirs....do not put any doubt in their mind. This goes DOUBLE with the water, especially with a golden. You want them to always think WATER = GO IN.
Secondly, you will not have to honor in competition until you get to Senior or WCX. Are your plans Senior, WCX or higher with this dog? Or any time soon with this dog? The answer is probably a big fat NO. So don't worry about honoring, it can only hurt you at this point. 
Yes, your high drive lab puppy needs to learn restraint. But that comes through obedience and high standards at the line, not practicing honoring at this stage of the game.
Just my little opinion  Sounds like you guys are having great fun. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Anney

We didn't really 'teach' Teddi honor, we taught her to wait her turn in frisbee, and as a result she does the same on field stuff. I just found it funny. Teddi wants it and if we let her would run to every bumper thrown for Quinn. This past weekend we put dog we were not working on in the car, Teddi respected her 'crate' we had the back window open for air, Quinn leaped out and went after Teddi's bumper. She kind of landed on her face.... glad she did not get hurt. Teddi was squeaking and wanting to play but stayed in the car. 

Trust me when Teddi sees water go in is the ONLY thing she wants... She will drag you trust me. She also steals bumpers from other dogs if you let her. She is kind of rude that way. She won't compete, probably not even a WC but just find it funny she does some things so well already with out any real training. She just REFUSES to touch a bird. She will do a feather covered bumper but that is IT! At the seminar she started rolling in the bird. Nope not her game. 

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Just my little opinion


by the way, opinions always welcome 

Ann


----------

